# Company announcements/press release website?



## debaron (24 September 2008)

Hie

Just wondering if Australia have any websites that function like those Business Wire and Market Wire that shows all the latest company announcements n press release? 
Just thought i'd ask to see if there is a better way to check announcements of stocks that arent on my watchlist.


----------



## fordxbt (24 September 2008)

*Re: company announcements/ press release website?*

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/todayAnnHeaders.jsp


----------



## debaron (27 September 2008)

thanks for that.
i know about ASX website but im looking more into websites that .. how do i say.. 'publishes important press releases/ann only?' and not every single 'change of director's interest/ appendix 4B/ etc..
You know.. something that publishes news with substance. I dont have the time to research every single company or read through the hundreds of ann that pops up on ASX every few minutes. 
What do you guys do to source for new targets??


----------

